

First Independent Testing of Cold Fusion Device - pierre-renaux
http://www.forbes.com/sites/markgibbs/2013/05/20/finally-independent-testing-of-rossis-e-cat-cold-fusion-device-maybe-the-world-will-change-after-all/?

======
rickyconnolly
A nitpick: the study the article links to is published on Arxiv, rather than
an academic journal. This implies these findings have not yet been subjected
to peer review. Since the authors have previously stated their support of
Rossi, this somewhat detracts from their claim to be independent and academic.

~~~
dlctr
Yes, the paper is not peer-reviewed yet. However, given the time it takes to
go through a review process, it is not surprising that the authors publish a
techreport on arXiv.

In any case, this is much better than what anybody anticipated.

